# Saying hello .



## eilleen (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have just join your forum.

I have not much knowledge of boat's, ship's , trawlers etc. 

but I do have a question, 
in the course of doing my family tree , I have come across a great, great Aunt who in 1901 was onboard the vessel " Mercury " which was classed in the census as houseboat connected with tram, North sea fishing boat , houseboat number 2 .could anyone exspain what this mean's 
I know she was born near the dock's in Boston, Lincolnshire, and in 1901 this vessel was on the river Hamble down Southampton way. 

thankyou , from Eilleen.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Eilleen and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and all that goes with it. No doubt one of the members might be able to help you with your query. Bon voyage.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A Warm Welcome from A cold Canada . Regards Derek


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Eilleen, a warm welcome to you. If anyone can help, then our Members surely can, so let's hope you get a good result, in the meantime thank you for joining the community, enjoy the site and all it has to offer and we very much look forward to your postings. _Bon Voyage._


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Eilleen.
Sounds like something one of the crew may know something about.
Let's hope you get a speedy reply.
Meanwhile enjoy the voyage.


----------



## d.mccarthy (Oct 21, 2007)

wellcome eilleen from a very wet,windy swansea bay, hope you have luck with your query del


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire. I hope you will enjoy the site.

I think your query will require help from someone with local knowledge of the location where the census was taken. You may get some clues by looking at the entries alongside your aunt's and if possible the whole page of the census which may help nail down the exact location. Once you have the location you may be able to find an old business directory which will tell you more about the area.

Good luck with your quest - unless you hit lucky it may take you some time to track this one down.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## eilleen (Mar 10, 2008)

*Thankyou*

Hi All.

I have just logged back in, and what a suprise, lot's of nice welcome's .

The census question brought me to this site, but it looks like it could be a bit of a red herrin, but never mind , I still have more questioned lined up .

Eilleen.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Eilleen,

A warm welcome to SN from the Isle of Anglesey!
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------

